# مرسيدس بانوراما 2011 لؤلؤي جفالي s300 لارج - الشرقية



## الغروووب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*
مرسيدس بانوراما 2011 لؤلؤي جفالي S300 لارج

المواصفات :
 * شاشات خلفية .
* الأبواب والشنطة الخلفية شفط .
* هايدروليك .
* الشاشة الأمامية : 
ميزة رؤية عرض الفيديو للراكب الأمامي دون السائق أثناء السير . 
* حساسات أمامية وخلفية .
* فتحة بانورامية .
* ستائر كهربائية . 
* كفرات جديدة .
* عوازل على هيكل السيارة الخارجي + تظليل كامل .
* جنوط ال 20 المميزة
* لايوجد رش ولا سمكرة .
* المالك الاول ( وارد الجفالي ).
* مراتب كهربائية أمامية وخلفية .
* بصمة .

وجميع مواصفات الفل أوبشن لحجم ال 300S
العداد 84 الف قابل للزياده
إجمالاً :
السيارة نظيفة جداً ومبتغى كل مستخدم .
لاحظوا يااخوان ان الهيكل بالكامل مغطى بفيلم حماية من قبل ماتطلع من الجفالي
يعني لو ينشال هالفيلم الان بتبين السياره كأنها توها طالعه من الوكاله

الصورة الاخيره تظهر كسر في الشبك وتم تغيير الشبك.. 


* السياره لازالت تحت الضمان لغاية 5 / 2015

للتواصل \ واتس اب فقط 
0543310620


يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع





























​*


----------

